# Beautiful Alpine Greece



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Many people have a traditional image of Greece that belongs to the southern beautiful parts of the country (Mykonos, Santorini, the Aegean, etc) but Greece is big and with a rich geography, climate types, landscapes, etc.

So here you are some images from different places in Central and Northern Greece; where the Dynaric Alps pass by; as well as a few ones from the Rodopi range in Thrace, at North East Greece.

Many of these images are from http://www.astraka.net 

Evritania (Central Greece) 300kms NW of Athens and 400 SW of Thessaloniki










Gamila in Epirus (NW Greece) some 500 kms NW of Athens and 400km W of Thessaloniki



























































































Valiakalda









































































Tzumerka some 400km NW of Athens



























































































Avgo














































(in these places the Bear is the king!! just look at its footsteps)



















Marosa














































Peristeri in Epirus









































































Platamonas (400kms N from Athens 100kms S from Thessaloniki)










Rodopi, a mountain range of 300km long located in Eastern Macedonia and Thrace at NE Greece at a distance from Thessaloniki which spans from the 200-500 kms and a distance from Athens which spans around the 700-1000 kms

Here you may find centenary if not millenary mystic woods.














































Giona in Central Greece some 250 kms from Athens





































Prespes Lakes in Western Macedonia some 600kms NW from Athens and 200 W of Thessaloniki.























































Gelidona



























































































Pilion in Thessaly, the Mystic lands of the Centaurus located some 350kms N of Athens and 150kms S of Thessaloniki





































Karitena










Vardousia in Central Greece




























Kefallonia










Vouraikos in Peloponessus 220 kms W from Athens 700km SW of Thessaloniki



















Trikala, in the central Greek Periphery of Thessaly





































More from the Epirus periphery in NW Greece



















I hope you've enjoyed this less known face of Greece.


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Fetrucci (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx!! perfect pics!!!! congratulations, your country is wonder!!!!!


www.hickerz.tk <-------this is my web! join!
a few show from my country "CHILE"!

WWW.HICKERZ.TK


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Alpine greece is just as good as summer greece! Most beautiful nation in the world!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful scenery!!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Alpine greece is just as good as summer greece!


Nah,... BETTER!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Speechless ! Wow Alpine Greece-the beautiful !


----------

